# Sneak Peek Please



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

Can we get a peek of your new line up of speakers.lease:


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

03SONIC said:


> Can we get a peek of your new line up of speakers.lease:


We'll have our pre-orders page up and running before long. Until then you'll have to be patient - sorry!


----------



## canada16 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ed Mullen said:


> We'll have our pre-orders page up and running before long. Until then you'll have to be patient - sorry!


Will this be within a month or 2 months ect.. 

I am buying a new subwoofer and if its only going to be a month I will wait. 

Thanks so much Ed,


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

So, um, any pics you care to share with us now Ed? :whistling:


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

theJman said:


> So, um, any pics you care to share with us now Ed? :whistling:


Sorry not quite yet! Like us on Facebook and that will be your best chance of seeing the first pics of our new loudspeaker line. 

We did final dial-in and voicing at the NRC - our development staff and President were there for over 2 weeks straight!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Ed Mullen said:


> Sorry not quite yet! Like us on Facebook and that will be your best chance of seeing the first pics of our new loudspeaker line.


You won't be catching me on facebook, that's for sure. Guess I'll wait for the official launch. Do you have a projected ETA?


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

theJman said:


> So, um, any pics you care to share with us now Ed? :whistling:




I agree they are going to loose sales if they dont throw us a bone soon. I dont hit FB either, to much drama. Even showing a board being sanded would be nice lol.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

It would be great if they have a set to demo, or at least do a static display of, at RMAF in a couple of weeks. That would be a pretty cool venue to introduce SVS to some new people and show off the gear to hordes of raving audiophiles.



Plus, I'll be there and I really want to see 'em.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Check them out here!


----------



## Mike Yaffe (Aug 29, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> Check them out here!


SVS has a great reputation for innovation and sheer build quality, I hope this line is a smashing success for SVS. Looking forward to reviews and findings in real-world situations. Their subs rule!:T


----------

